# New Outback 312Bh



## aggie91

After weeks of researching the two trips to the RV show, we finally pulled the trigger on an Outback 312BH. We went back and forth (literally) at the RV show looking and comparing the 312BH to the Laredo303TG. Both factory reps were there explaining the differences but the 312 just felt better. THe 10th anniversary edition pushed us over the top. The additional room with the vaulted ceilings made the difference. We can't wait to hook up to it in a few weeks when it comes in...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on the pending purchase....

I would HIGHLY recommend you print off this Pre-Delivery Inspection document on my web site.

Don't bring kids

Bring camera

Bring notepad and pen

Wear clothes you're ok with getting dirty...you will be crawling under the Outback.

Plan on spending 3-4 hours completing this document BEFORE you sign the purchase agreement.


----------



## hautevue

I fully concur with Oregon_Camper above. I used his Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) checklist and it was really superb. Send a copy to the selling dealer so they know in advance that you expect to take the time to cover everything. A good dealer won't be fazed at all. While the dealer will know you want to learn everything, you do have to cooperate and keep moving--my dealer said it would take 4 hours and that was just about right.

One thing: be sure to advise DW to wear slacks or jeans; she should be climbing over and under along with you and wearing jeans will prevent her flashing the assembled multitudes!









Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Kevin K

aggie91 - Welcome aboard. I'm in the same boat - waiting for a 312BH. My dealer had to order mine but I have a VIN and it should be here soon. Is this your first RV? What color? There is a ton of info and very knowledgeable folks here. Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## aggie91

Thanks guys - and thanks for the checklist. I knew I would be spending some time checking things out and this list helps! This is not our 1st trailer - but 1st new one. We have an old (1994 Skyline) that is on its last legs - bought it for a mere $1500 and it has served us well. Looking forwrd to hitting the campgrounds...


----------



## Texas Friends

Aggie,

Welcome to Outbackers!

Where are you guys from? I see the Aggie in your screen name... Doesnt happen to be for A&M does it?

Bryan


----------



## LaydBack

Congrats....we just made our purchase yesterday, and should be able to pick it up this week. I stopped by the local dealer Friday evening to negotiate with some online offers I had received. Low and behold, he had literally just unloaded the exact 312BH (Moonlight w/ 2nd air bed sofa) we were looking for. I told him I'd be back Saturday with DW and kids, and we showed up, came to an agreement that I could stomach vs. a 7 or so hour road trip. I'm having it setup with the Reese Strait-Line dual cam hitch, Barker 3500 tongue jack, Fantastik Fan with rain sensor (in the kitchen/living area), and slideout covers. It already has the MaxxAir style cover over the bathroom fan, so is there any need to do an upgrade to the bathroom fan? I will be searching to see if it already has the water heater bypass, but if anyone knows, please let me know. Are there any other items that I should consider working into the deal before I take possession? Also, the Reese didn't show 1000 lb. bars, so they are going with the 1200 lb. bars with less tension on them, is what I think I was told. Does that sound right? Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

srwsr said:


> Are there any other items that I should consider working into the deal before I take possession?


If you dry camp, I'd have them instal 2x6v's Trojan batteris vs. the cheapo stock 12v battery.


----------



## Chris 312BH

Congrats on the new OB. Just got back from our maiden voyage in our 312BH. Other than the fridge not cooling properly (worked fine for 2 days then sat. night not so much) the trailer is awesome. So roomy and I was amazed at how easy it towed. It's about 1400 lbs heavier than our previous trailer but I think the aerodynamics, larger tires, and equa-flex system made towing so much smoother. Heading back to the dealer this afternoon with my in-laws as they are now interested in trading in their Rainier for an outback 298RE.


----------



## joeymac

srwsr said:


> Congrats....we just made our purchase yesterday, and should be able to pick it up this week. I stopped by the local dealer Friday evening to negotiate with some online offers I had received. Low and behold, he had literally just unloaded the exact 312BH (Moonlight w/ 2nd air bed sofa) we were looking for. I told him I'd be back Saturday with DW and kids, and we showed up, came to an agreement that I could stomach vs. a 7 or so hour road trip. I'm having it setup with the Reese Strait-Line dual cam hitch, Barker 3500 tongue jack, Fantastik Fan with rain sensor (in the kitchen/living area), and slideout covers. It already has the MaxxAir style cover over the bathroom fan, so is there any need to do an upgrade to the bathroom fan? I will be searching to see if it already has the water heater bypass, but if anyone knows, please let me know. Are there any other items that I should consider working into the deal before I take possession? Also, the Reese didn't show 1000 lb. bars, so they are going with the 1200 lb. bars with less tension on them, is what I think I was told. Does that sound right? Thanks.


Hot Water Heater by-pass is factory installed.


----------



## aggie91

Whoop - Yes sir - Class of 1991 now living in Tomball, TX. Can't wait for the unit to come in. The dealer looks to have sold quite a few at the RV show but he 'promised' mine was on the way in. We'll see. I am giving them a week to get things sorted out from the show.


----------



## heron

srwsr said:


> Congrats....we just made our purchase yesterday, and should be able to pick it up this week. I stopped by the local dealer Friday evening to negotiate with some online offers I had received. Low and behold, he had literally just unloaded the exact 312BH (Moonlight w/ 2nd air bed sofa) we were looking for. I told him I'd be back Saturday with DW and kids, and we showed up, came to an agreement that I could stomach vs. a 7 or so hour road trip. I'm having it setup with the Reese Strait-Line dual cam hitch, Barker 3500 tongue jack, Fantastik Fan with rain sensor (in the kitchen/living area), and slideout covers. It already has the MaxxAir style cover over the bathroom fan, so is there any need to do an upgrade to the bathroom fan? I will be searching to see if it already has the water heater bypass, but if anyone knows, please let me know. Are there any other items that I should consider working into the deal before I take possession? Also, the Reese didn't show 1000 lb. bars, so they are going with the 1200 lb. bars with less tension on them, is what I think I was told. Does that sound right? Thanks.


I installed the fantastic fans in the kitchen and bathroom. I ordered the MaxxAir covers, put them on and took them back off. To me they restricted the air movement too much. I'm keeping them off until I really see that they would be useful for us. When it rained the last time I had them fully opened with the air going out and them on medium with no rain coming in. As of now they will not be put back on. I do like the extra air movement in the bathroom. We ran them different directions and it did a great job circulating the air. I thought about the slideout covers but didn't feel they were worth the additional expense for my taste. I like the idea of the two batteries but I haven't had the need for any more power other than my standard deep cycle. Just make sure you put in the fuse(40amp) on your truck so you'll charge your batteries with your truck.


----------



## LaydBack

heron said:


> Congrats....we just made our purchase yesterday, and should be able to pick it up this week. I stopped by the local dealer Friday evening to negotiate with some online offers I had received. Low and behold, he had literally just unloaded the exact 312BH (Moonlight w/ 2nd air bed sofa) we were looking for. I told him I'd be back Saturday with DW and kids, and we showed up, came to an agreement that I could stomach vs. a 7 or so hour road trip. I'm having it setup with the Reese Strait-Line dual cam hitch, Barker 3500 tongue jack, Fantastik Fan with rain sensor (in the kitchen/living area), and slideout covers. It already has the MaxxAir style cover over the bathroom fan, so is there any need to do an upgrade to the bathroom fan? I will be searching to see if it already has the water heater bypass, but if anyone knows, please let me know. Are there any other items that I should consider working into the deal before I take possession? Also, the Reese didn't show 1000 lb. bars, so they are going with the 1200 lb. bars with less tension on them, is what I think I was told. Does that sound right? Thanks.


I installed the fantastic fans in the kitchen and bathroom. I ordered the MaxxAir covers, put them on and took them back off. To me they restricted the air movement too much. I'm keeping them off until I really see that they would be useful for us. When it rained the last time I had them fully opened with the air going out and them on medium with no rain coming in. As of now they will not be put back on. I do like the extra air movement in the bathroom. We ran them different directions and it did a great job circulating the air. I thought about the slideout covers but didn't feel they were worth the additional expense for my taste. I like the idea of the two batteries but I haven't had the need for any more power other than my standard deep cycle. Just make sure you put in the fuse(40amp) on your truck so you'll charge your batteries with your truck.
[/quote]

The bathroom fan already has a MaxxAir style cover. Was there a perceived advantage to changing it? I also had a surge suppressor installed, figured no sense taking the chance. Anyone know how long the factory power cord is? I'm wondering if/how long of an extension cord I may/may not need. Are mud dauber screens already installed?


----------



## wolfwood

never mind ...


----------



## LaydBack

After a short wait for the slide covers to come in, we took delivery Friday. I went ahead and had the hardwired surge guard added while we waited on the slide covers. Much to my surprise, and quite a welcomed one, ours came with a 24" LCD TV which I wasn't aware was part of the 10th Anniversary package (http://keystone-outb...age=anniversary). Must have been part of the "and more". For the curious, we ended up paying about $1100 more than what Holman quoted, but take into consideration the price to have it delivered or the 6-7 hour each way trip, missed work, fuel and other expenses, I'd say we payed $400-$500 more to buy local. I'm cool with that.

So, the DW and I finish up the business end and head out to the shop where the tech is finishing up the hitch install. He gets done and we go over a few things and out the door they send us. He guides me out of the garage bay and salutes. The DW utters "you nervous", as I approach the parking lot exit. I pause (NERVOUS AS HELL, this is literally a virgin experience......never pulled anything but my 5x8 utility trailer. Let's not even talk about backing that little thing.), and respond "No, just considering my route......" and off we went. HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS, this thing is BEHEMOTH!!!!! Thank goodness for this forum. There is no way imagineable that I can see the 05 Silverado 1500 Crew Cab that I had, hooking up to this BEAST. Every move was indeed calculated on the less than 5 mile trek home. I was immediately a believer in the Duramax rig. As I approach the subdivision, I'm debating which of the 2 entrances to take (which direction to approach my driveway from). When I arrive at home, my truck driver buddy (backing coach) hasn't arrived so I just pull over in front of the house, DW has already bailed to retrieve the 2 boys from neighbor (I actually ended up having to call her later to get here to return). In no time at all, my other neighbor (who has been entertained by me with the 5x8 utility trailer, on several occaisions) shows up with a sheepish grin. We chat for a few, and he helps me get in the driveway. Did I mention that my driveway is sloped? Let me first thank all of you, because I can't imagine this not being disastrous otherwise. Turns out the 3500 lb. Barker, Lynx levelers, and BAL X-Chocks were the right prescription, I think I'll be get a 2nd set of the Lynx's. Without traumatizing any of you with the exact proceedings, let's just say that I now KNOW to get the trailer leveled then chocked, and re-support the cams with the hanger plate and chains to hold them up and out of the way after removing the bars. I didn't have any trouble getting the tension off of the bars, even with the truck not being straight in line with the trailer. Luckily DW didn't witness any of this (was still at neighbors retrieving boys, hadn't given her the all clear yet). Looking back, I know what I did wrong and the experience should be good enough reminder for me to never make the same mistakes. It actually has made me totally confident (not to be confused with foolishly over confident) in the hitching/unhitching process. I'll be going out getting some practice in the driving seat with my truck driver friend, so I'll be getting more practice hitching and unhitching as well as backing. After the whole fiasco I called for the DW and kids. A couple of friends and family had showed up by now, a few pizzas and beers were put away and we called it a night. The only mishap was the glass for the light over the dinette table......the dealer is getting us a new one. I definitely will have to upgrade the mirrors on the TV. I've been debating between some CIPAs http://www.etrailer....sion-10501.aspx, K-Source http://www.ksource.org/Towing2.htm, and the far more expensive OEM ones. Anyone with input on the CIPAs or K-Source?

Saturday was pretty much "move in" day. Thanks to all of you, I'm pretty sure that we are pretty well set up. Trip after trip with bag upon bag, from the house to the trailer would sum it up. When I think about it, all the dealer gave us was the el cheapo sewer hose and a regulator. Thought it should've been more than that.......will look into.

Hopefully, it won't offend anyone that I'm going to repost this in another thread or two that I've posted replies in, as a courtesy update.


----------



## SLO250RS

Congrats on the new camper hope you have many happy and safe trips.







I moved up from a pop-up camper to our 250RS and the trip home(4hrs.) was a little interesting to say the least,but all went well in the end.This site is the best site(IMHO) ask away and you will get replys that truly help.


----------



## Btshudy

aggie91 said:


> After weeks of researching the two trips to the RV show, we finally pulled the trigger on an Outback 312BH. We went back and forth (literally) at the RV show looking and comparing the 312BH to the Laredo303TG. Both factory reps were there explaining the differences but the 312 just felt better. THe 10th anniversary edition pushed us over the top. The additional room with the vaulted ceilings made the difference. We can't wait to hook up to it in a few weeks when it comes in...


Aggie91--We currently have the 312bh and 303tg under consideration. We have been racking our brains for two straight weeks. Making pros/cons lists--comparing spec for spec. Tough call. I'm leaning toward the 312 because I like the interior finishes better, but my husband likes the 303tg. Your post is swaying us to the Outback. Hmmmmm. Any other reasons you chose Outback?

Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## Jewellfamily

When i brought mine home, I had to take a few runs getting backed in to the pad along the side of my garage too. Its quite a bit of trailer but seems to tow better than my old 21CKS pioneer. Cant wait for the season!!


----------



## aggie91

It was a long evening at the RV show going back and forth between the Laredo 303TG and the Outback 312BH. In the end - here is what swayed us...

The Outback (10th Anniversary) looked more 'current' as compared to the Laredo. 
The crowned ceiling in the Outback is nice - I am a little over 6' and it made is seem roomier.
We liked the bigger windows in the Outback.
We like the removable dinnette table in the Outack and the additional storage in the dinnette.
Little things added up like the lighted steps / battery selector switch and the cubby holes in the bedroom.

In the end - the Outback just felt better.

Both factory reps from Keystone were there - it was interesting hearing their sales pitches for their trailers.


----------



## Jewellfamily

aggie91 said:


> It was a long evening at the RV show going back and forth between the Laredo 303TG and the Outback 312BH. In the end - here is what swayed us...
> 
> The Outback (10th Anniversary) looked more 'current' as compared to the Laredo.
> The crowned ceiling in the Outback is nice - I am a little over 6' and it made is seem roomier.
> We liked the bigger windows in the Outback.
> We like the removable dinnette table in the Outack and the additional storage in the dinnette.
> Little things added up like the lighted steps / battery selector switch and the cubby holes in the bedroom.
> 
> In the end - the Outback just felt better.
> 
> Both factory reps from Keystone were there - it was interesting hearing their sales pitches for their trailers.


We were considering both as well when we purchased ours (312BH). We liked the interior colors on the Outback better and the little things like you mentioned add up. Another feature our dealer told us (they sell both brands) was that the Outback will hold its resale value a little better because they are always loaded with all of the options, so you dont have to option pick when trying to determine resale values. No TT holds good resale value, but every little bit helps.


----------



## LaydBack

FYI, for anyone considering the two, not sure about the Laredo, but during our PDI, the tech informed us that the range hood in the 10th Anniversary 312BH is actually vented up and out the roof with the refrigerator. We had inquired about having it vented, but seen that out the side wall was not an option, as the window extends into the rear venting area. Haven't verified it, but could be a selling point to consider.


----------



## LaydBack

SLO250RS said:


> Congrats on the new camper hope you have many happy and safe trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved up from a pop-up camper to our 250RS and the trip home(4hrs.) was a little interesting to say the least,but all went well in the end.This site is the best site(IMHO) ask away and you will get replys that truly help.


Thank you. Definintely glad I bought locally and didn't have a 7 hour drive for my crash course. Got some road time in today. We actually went to and drove through a nearby KOA. Also, went through some construction zones and 2 lane highways. Took a little work aligning to hitch up, even with the magnetic aligning tennis ball looking deals. Hitching/unhitching went over much better. Did the full walk around of TV & TT after hitching. Remembered to use parking brake. Secured the cams on the Reese after removing the bars and chocked tires before uncoupling. Didn't level it when I got home, just chocked it and stabilized it (had some visitors wanting to see it). I was able to stay focused (actually went through the process rather fluidly) and tell people when to not distract me, while I got it stable enough to show. Oh....didn't mention that I got it backed in with a LOT of coaching (probably took 10 minutes). It's a lot of trailer for the small private street I live on.


----------



## heron

srwsr said:


> After a short wait for the slide covers to come in, we took delivery Friday. I went ahead and had the hardwired surge guard added while we waited on the slide covers. Much to my surprise, and quite a welcomed one, ours came with a 24" LCD TV which I wasn't aware was part of the 10th Anniversary package (http://keystone-outb...age=anniversary). Must have been part of the "and more". For the curious, we ended up paying about $1100 more than what Holman quoted, but take into consideration the price to have it delivered or the 6-7 hour each way trip, missed work, fuel and other expenses, I'd say we payed $400-$500 more to buy local. I'm cool with that.
> 
> So, the DW and I finish up the business end and head out to the shop where the tech is finishing up the hitch install. He gets done and we go over a few things and out the door they send us. He guides me out of the garage bay and salutes. The DW utters "you nervous", as I approach the parking lot exit. I pause (NERVOUS AS HELL, this is literally a virgin experience......never pulled anything but my 5x8 utility trailer. Let's not even talk about backing that little thing.), and respond "No, just considering my route......" and off we went. HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS, this thing is BEHEMOTH!!!!! Thank goodness for this forum. There is no way imagineable that I can see the 05 Silverado 1500 Crew Cab that I had, hooking up to this BEAST. Every move was indeed calculated on the less than 5 mile trek home. I was immediately a believer in the Duramax rig. As I approach the subdivision, I'm debating which of the 2 entrances to take (which direction to approach my driveway from). When I arrive at home, my truck driver buddy (backing coach) hasn't arrived so I just pull over in front of the house, DW has already bailed to retrieve the 2 boys from neighbor (I actually ended up having to call her later to get here to return). In no time at all, my other neighbor (who has been entertained by me with the 5x8 utility trailer, on several occaisions) shows up with a sheepish grin. We chat for a few, and he helps me get in the driveway. Did I mention that my driveway is sloped? Let me first thank all of you, because I can't imagine this not being disastrous otherwise. Turns out the 3500 lb. Barker, Lynx levelers, and BAL X-Chocks were the right prescription, I think I'll be get a 2nd set of the Lynx's. Without traumatizing any of you with the exact proceedings, let's just say that I now KNOW to get the trailer leveled then chocked, and re-support the cams with the hanger plate and chains to hold them up and out of the way after removing the bars. I didn't have any trouble getting the tension off of the bars, even with the truck not being straight in line with the trailer. Luckily DW didn't witness any of this (was still at neighbors retrieving boys, hadn't given her the all clear yet). Looking back, I know what I did wrong and the experience should be good enough reminder for me to never make the same mistakes. It actually has made me totally confident (not to be confused with foolishly over confident) in the hitching/unhitching process. I'll be going out getting some practice in the driving seat with my truck driver friend, so I'll be getting more practice hitching and unhitching as well as backing. After the whole fiasco I called for the DW and kids. A couple of friends and family had showed up by now, a few pizzas and beers were put away and we called it a night. The only mishap was the glass for the light over the dinette table......the dealer is getting us a new one. I definitely will have to upgrade the mirrors on the TV. I've been debating between some CIPAs http://www.etrailer....sion-10501.aspx, K-Source http://www.ksource.org/Towing2.htm, and the far more expensive OEM ones. Anyone with input on the CIPAs or K-Source?
> 
> Saturday was pretty much "move in" day. Thanks to all of you, I'm pretty sure that we are pretty well set up. Trip after trip with bag upon bag, from the house to the trailer would sum it up. When I think about it, all the dealer gave us was the el cheapo sewer hose and a regulator. Thought it should've been more than that.......will look into.
> 
> Hopefully, it won't offend anyone that I'm going to repost this in another thread or two that I've posted replies in, as a courtesy update.


Great to hear you've got it home in one piece. Yes, a 1/2 ton truck would be a challenge.
I've had the TTT mirrors on my truck since early 07. LOVE THEM! 
TTT's make general driving and towing much easier. Mine have the blinkers and the heated
power options. I really don't even have to pull them out when towing the TT but I do anyway
Very easy install, sold my factory tow mirrors for what I payed for the TTT's. 
Google TTT mirrors and you'll find them.


----------



## LaydBack

[/quote]

Great to hear you've got it home in one piece. Yes, a 1/2 ton truck would be a challenge.
I've had the TTT mirrors on my truck since early 07. LOVE THEM! 
TTT's make general driving and towing much easier. Mine have the blinkers and the heated
power options. I really don't even have to pull them out when towing the TT but I do anyway
Very easy install, sold my factory tow mirrors for what I payed for the TTT's. 
Google TTT mirrors and you'll find them.
[/quote]

Thanks. I tried looking them up, but didn't see the ones for my truck. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Birdman1991

Aggie91, We graduated the same year from A&M. I was December of '91 with a Computer Engineering degree.

Greg Good


----------



## TexanThompsons

Birdman1991 said:


> Aggie91, We graduated the same year from A&M. I was December of '91 with a Computer Engineering degree.
> 
> Greg Good


9 years behind you guys...class of 2000. Looks like we might need an Aggie Outbacker rally soon. Would love to see the new Anniversary editions.

Also, where in TX did you guys buy?


----------



## Birdman1991

TexanThompsons said:


> Aggie91, We graduated the same year from A&M. I was December of '91 with a Computer Engineering degree.
> 
> Greg Good


9 years behind you guys...class of 2000. Looks like we might need an Aggie Outbacker rally soon. Would love to see the new Anniversary editions.

Also, where in TX did you guys buy?
[/quote]
We could have a rally in college station, it's been awhile since I have been down there.

Also I am buying at Holiday World of Dallas.


----------



## aggie91

Looks like Friday could be the delivery date... We'll see. Have the PDI in hand...


----------



## aggie91

Ah - got through the delivery and brought the new addition home. The PDI went well - a little hurried but we feel we looked it over pretty well. The only thing I was unhappy with was some paneling where the brads pulled out. The guys at the dealer fixed it up as good as they could but I might have to do a little more work. I can tell you - that trailer is long but it pulled quite well. I was really suprised. We took it to storage for now but will pull it back out on Monday for our trip to the Enchanted Rock area. If you want to know anything about the 10th Anniversary changes - let me know. Now - it is off to Wally World to stock it for the season.


----------



## Yukon Eric

srwsr said:


> After a short wait for the slide covers to come in, we took delivery Friday. I went ahead and had the hardwired surge guard added while we waited on the slide covers. Much to my surprise, and quite a welcomed one, ours came with a 24" LCD TV which I wasn't aware was part of the 10th Anniversary package (http://keystone-outb...age=anniversary). Must have been part of the "and more". For the curious, we ended up paying about $1100 more than what Holman quoted, but take into consideration the price to have it delivered or the 6-7 hour each way trip, missed work, fuel and other expenses, I'd say we payed $400-$500 more to buy local. I'm cool with that.
> 
> So, the DW and I finish up the business end and head out to the shop where the tech is finishing up the hitch install. He gets done and we go over a few things and out the door they send us. He guides me out of the garage bay and salutes. The DW utters "you nervous", as I approach the parking lot exit. I pause (NERVOUS AS HELL, this is literally a virgin experience......never pulled anything but my 5x8 utility trailer. Let's not even talk about backing that little thing.), and respond "No, just considering my route......" and off we went. HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS, this thing is BEHEMOTH!!!!! Thank goodness for this forum. There is no way imagineable that I can see the 05 Silverado 1500 Crew Cab that I had, hooking up to this BEAST. Every move was indeed calculated on the less than 5 mile trek home. I was immediately a believer in the Duramax rig. As I approach the subdivision, I'm debating which of the 2 entrances to take (which direction to approach my driveway from). When I arrive at home, my truck driver buddy (backing coach) hasn't arrived so I just pull over in front of the house, DW has already bailed to retrieve the 2 boys from neighbor (I actually ended up having to call her later to get here to return). In no time at all, my other neighbor (who has been entertained by me with the 5x8 utility trailer, on several occaisions) shows up with a sheepish grin. We chat for a few, and he helps me get in the driveway. Did I mention that my driveway is sloped? Let me first thank all of you, because I can't imagine this not being disastrous otherwise. Turns out the 3500 lb. Barker, Lynx levelers, and BAL X-Chocks were the right prescription, I think I'll be get a 2nd set of the Lynx's. Without traumatizing any of you with the exact proceedings, let's just say that I now KNOW to get the trailer leveled then chocked, and re-support the cams with the hanger plate and chains to hold them up and out of the way after removing the bars. I didn't have any trouble getting the tension off of the bars, even with the truck not being straight in line with the trailer. Luckily DW didn't witness any of this (was still at neighbors retrieving boys, hadn't given her the all clear yet). Looking back, I know what I did wrong and the experience should be good enough reminder for me to never make the same mistakes. It actually has made me totally confident (not to be confused with foolishly over confident) in the hitching/unhitching process. I'll be going out getting some practice in the driving seat with my truck driver friend, so I'll be getting more practice hitching and unhitching as well as backing. After the whole fiasco I called for the DW and kids. A couple of friends and family had showed up by now, a few pizzas and beers were put away and we called it a night. The only mishap was the glass for the light over the dinette table......the dealer is getting us a new one. I definitely will have to upgrade the mirrors on the TV. I've been debating between some CIPAs http://www.etrailer....sion-10501.aspx, K-Source http://www.ksource.org/Towing2.htm, and the far more expensive OEM ones. Anyone with input on the CIPAs or K-Source?
> 
> Saturday was pretty much "move in" day. Thanks to all of you, I'm pretty sure that we are pretty well set up. Trip after trip with bag upon bag, from the house to the trailer would sum it up. When I think about it, all the dealer gave us was the el cheapo sewer hose and a regulator. Thought it should've been more than that.......will look into.
> 
> Hopefully, it won't offend anyone that I'm going to repost this in another thread or two that I've posted replies in, as a courtesy update.


LOL! You reminded me so much of myself when we picked ours up. DW asked if I was nervous as we pulled out of the dealer lot, "About what? No biggie, I got this covered!" Meanwhile, the impession of my fingers is still in the steering wheel 5 months later, but it gets better. You are right, these things are "behemoth". A few trips and you will be fine, just takes good planning and some getting used to. Remember, it's not a race to get there, take your time. Check with your GM dealer about retrofiting your mirrors with factory trailer tow models. Totally worth it IMHO.

Yukon


----------

